# Last version of TivoToGo that DirectShowDump worked with?



## SamHandwich (Apr 10, 2009)

Sorry for the dumb question in advance. Looking at getting a Tivo Series 2. Would be nice to archive some shows that will probably never be released on dvd. Just curious if TivoToGo had broken DirectShowDump or if the latest version will still work with it? If there is a better way to remove the mpg from the tivo file then please do enlighten me! Much help appreciated!


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The better way is tivodecode.


----------



## kinghill (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a Tivo Series2 (single tuner, Toshiba RS-TX20) and to this day DirectShowDump still works great.

I haven't tired tivodecode as the previous poster mentioned, but it looks like tivodecode is command line only? I don't see a reason to switch since DirectShowDump hasn't failed me yet *knocks on wood*.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Seriously, what is this phobia people have about the command line? Anyway, there are a bunch of GUI front ends for it. I don't use them, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## kinghill (Oct 19, 2005)

wmcbrine said:


> Seriously, what is this phobia people have about the command line? Anyway, there are a bunch of GUI front ends for it. I don't use them, so I can't comment on them.


No phobia here, I just didn't see a reason to switch.
I may test it out anyway to see if it is faster.


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> Seriously, what is this phobia people have about the command line? Anyway, there are a bunch of GUI front ends for it. I don't use them, so I can't comment on them.


They never work for me. I click the dos box, double click, right click and nothing...


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Soapm said:


> They never work for me. I click the dos box, double click, right click and nothing...


I hope you're joking.


----------

